# Had to share this commercial



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Just had to share this as I found it very funny...


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Saw this earlier. Absolutley genius.

And for those wondering why Leonard is singing about Bilbo Baggins....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Why was that so hard?


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Why was that so hard?


I just fixed the typo...


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

Had not seen this before. Very humorous. Those Audi cars are indeed nice.


----------

